# Dual Citizenship in Egypt



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Does Egypt allow dual citizenship for the foreigners if yes what is the application procedure?
Regards
Erick


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

RICTON said:


> Does Egypt allow dual citizenship for the foreigners if yes what is the application procedure?
> Regards
> Erick[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

RICTON said:


> Does Egypt allow dual citizenship for the foreigners if yes what is the application procedure?
> Regards
> Erick





https://www.justlanded.com/english/Egypt/Egypt-Guide/Visas-Permits/Citizenship


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks a lot,the link was very useful

Regards
RicTon


----------

